# ban from Turkey?



## matilda120 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hello everyone,
I really hope that someone can answer/help me.
I will be short and as clear as I can.
I'm living in Izmir, working with work permit and residence permit.
Before start I've signed a precontract, that now the school told me is valid as contract for me, for 3 years and it0s written that if I let the job before I should pay a lot of money.
Waht I want to know if , first of all if it's true taht I must pay, and also what they can do.
I mean , I will be able to leave the country without paying?
Or it can be that at the airport they will stop me and don't let me come back in Italy?
they know where i leave, they can come and force me to pay?I mean police.
And so on.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Its absolutely nonsense, no one will stop you at airport or streets for being in breach of contract. 

In Turkey, labor courts will declare any unlawful contracts null and void- you dont have to pay if you have been tricked to sign it.


----------



## matilda120 (Apr 25, 2013)

belgarath said:


> Its absolutely nonsense, no one will stop you at airport or streets for being in breach of contract.
> 
> In Turkey, labor courts will declare any unlawful contracts null and void- you dont have to pay if you have been tricked to sign it.


First of all,
thank you for a quick reply.
Maybe I was not so clear.
Before start to obtain work permit I had to give to the embassy some documents and also this pre-contract. I've signed it even is it's written that I should pay to go because it was the only chance that I had.
Someone told me that probably I can come back to Italy, but than if I want to comeback here I must pay that money plus interests.
For example I leave the job today, can I come back to Italy one month later?
Because I'm sure that if I leave the job today and tomorrow I take a flight nothing will happen.
I've written also to Italian consulate but maybe I should speak with a lawyer, show that contract and so on.
Thanks again


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Nothing can block your travel.


If your employer sues you - and in the unlikely event that they win - you will owe them payment. This has nothing to do with your travels.


----------



## matilda120 (Apr 25, 2013)

Good to know.
I don't want to pay and I will not stay anymore here.
So what they can do if I come back to my country?
Probably if they win i have to pay them if I want to come back here.
But if i do it is to close everything and forever with this country for many reason.


----------



## fashiondesign_guru (Apr 27, 2013)

Treat it like any contract in your country. At the end of the day, you signed a contract in a language you understand, no? Don't worry, they won't stop you from leaving, but if the court decides they are right, you will have to pay them anytime you are in this country just like you would in yours..

no, cops won't be out looking for you for this..


----------

